
CSS Selectors and Pseudo Selectors and browser support (Updated 2010-03) - nkm
http://kimblim.dk/css-tests/selectors/
======
nkm
It includes IE9 preview, and latest betas from Chrome 5 and Opera 10.

It's kind shocking seeing that IE9 is actually ahead of Firefox in this area.

